# Downsides to leasing a loaner car?



## janagler (Oct 31, 2010)

Besides the obvious, which is not getting a new car, are there any other downsides? Selling price seems pretty good, although they might be able to go lower? Car looks new, and people may have beat on it as a loaner.

I am being offered a 528xi loaner car. Terms are as follows:
MSRP $56,375 (Premium, Cold, Nav, Sirius)
Selling Price $45,750 (Inclusive of 1500 option and 750 loyalty)
10K miles per year
7MSDs so MF of .00096 
Residual calc is weird bc the car has about 7K miles on it, but of 31,041 (about 55% compared to 58%)

Payment is $512 including 6.25% MA tax

What do you all think?


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

What was the in service date, as that is something you want to know if you plan on buying the car down the road sometime?


----------



## tarf (Jun 5, 2009)

If the car was not a loaner, wouldn't the residual be 59% on a 10K lease? That 4% difference in residual is increasing the payment by $64 per month. But you are getting a very large discount so the monthly payment is pretty good.

One small issue that I had when I leased a loaner in the past was that I had to replace all 4 tires near the end of the lease because of the miles that it already had on it. It probably would have not needed the tires replaced except for those extra miles.


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Check out my thread somewhere around here where you can see how the residual is adjusted for miles on the car.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

If you are a BMWCCA member, you will not get the rebate if the miles are over 1k.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

What dealer? 500 a month for a 5 series with 0 down is a good price. But I'd want a new one.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

If you have say... 10K miles on the loaner... .and you do a 36K mile lease, then the tires will have 46K miles by the end of the lease, and will be more likely to fail turn-in inspection.... 

Other than that, if the total lease cost is less than new, there really is no downside, assuming you are under warranty/maintenance for the entire term (as noted above, check the in-service date).


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just my .02, I wouldn't lease a loaner, or buy a loaner. They are beat on by everyone.

I've spotted people smoking in loaners. God knows what else they do in loaners. With BMW's big discount drive on now, I would think that the price diff in new vs. used is very small. Buy new with some peace of mind.

I don't beat loaners, but a lot of people do. Remember you're still paying a good buck plus tax and interest for someone else's beater. And the very good question comes up....what if you actually want to buy this car at the end?


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

2 camps on this at Bimmerfest. I used to be in the would never lease/buy a loaner. But I've changed. I would lease a loaner with no hesitation as long as 1. I had no intention of purchasing and 2. It would remain within in the maintenance/warranty contract.

I still wouldnt purchase a loaner but others here would. All goes with your comfort level.


----------



## brandt2025 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Leased Loaner Has Been in a Body Shop Dealer Didn't Tell Me*

Last week, I dropped something on the passenger floor and got my hand wet when I picked it up. I lifted the all-weather mat and found that my carpet was soaked.

I did some research and found that sometimes the vapor barrier in the door is not sealed properly and this allows water to drip into the car from the door, over the rocker panel and into the footwell.

I let the car dry out completely and then took it to the car wash. Sure enough, there was a wet line of carpet from the sill into the foot well and a nice little puddle there.

So, I set up an appointment at the local dealer (did not get the car from them), and dropped the car off this morning. This afternoon, I get a call from the SA, and he asks me if the car has been in a body shop. The tech noticed some tell-tale signs of body shop work when looking for the leak. He mentioned something about paint drips, etc.

The question is, do I make a stink about this? I mean, I leased the car knowing it was a loaner and would be covered under full warranty for the length of the lease. I have not intention of buying the car out at the end of the lease, and I never noticed anything other than the door panel had obviously been taken off and not put back on properly.

I feel like I should have been notified that the car had been repaired, but then I also kinda don't care because I have no intention of keeping it. Granted, had the leak repair not been covered under warranty, I would be driving to North Jersey tomorrow...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

What's the difference between a loaner and a Hummer? A loaner can go off road.


----------



## Todd_K (Nov 1, 2007)

I am also looking for input on this topic. Is your negotiated price below invoice? I have a pretty clean offer for a 3 series (MF, Acq, etc are no marked up) and the car is priced $18 above invoice. I immediately thought about the tire situation and began to think it should be priced below invoice. Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

brandt2025 said:


> Last week, I dropped something on the passenger floor and got my hand wet when I picked it up. I lifted the all-weather mat and found that my carpet was soaked.
> 
> I did some research and found that sometimes the vapor barrier in the door is not sealed properly and this allows water to drip into the car from the door, over the rocker panel and into the footwell.
> 
> ...


Better yet, BMWFS could hold YOU responsible for water damage!

If BMWNA will not cover it under warranty, then you are on your own. The dealer is not BMW...

So yes, you need to make a stink and protect yourselk


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Folks, a used car with 7000 mies- which are beat to piss miles- are"worth" WELL under invoice.

Like 50 cents to one dollar per mile....

But in a world dominated by monthly payments, people loose sight of the real values


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> What's the difference between a loaner and a Hummer? A loaner can go off road.


Q: What's the best off-roader in the world? A: A rental car (or a loaner in this case)

Replace the words "off-roader" with any other type of abuse you can give a car, and the answer stays the same.


----------



## brandt2025 (Apr 3, 2012)

ard said:


> Better yet, BMWFS could hold YOU responsible for water damage!
> 
> If BMWNA will not cover it under warranty, then you are on your own. The dealer is not BMW...
> 
> So yes, you need to make a stink and protect yourselk


I'm relatively certain that I will lease another BMW after this one. Repeat lessees are often forgiven for such "infractions" or wear and tear. I have the records, and have many friends in the industry. Carfax on the car is clean, no accidents. But, there was obviously a repair made at some point.

That said, the car is still dry, and still running great. I still love the car. I just wish I had more time on my hands to get the car properly detailed. Swirls in the polish are the bane of my existence.


----------

